# Header Gaskets



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Putting these pain in the a** headers back into my 67 goat. Is there a decent header gasket that will not require gasket maker? Any gasket sealer I apply will definitely be lost while I credit card the Gaskets in. Has anyone used the Mr Gaskets layered aluminums? Thanks!


----------



## rwarnerjr (Sep 27, 2012)

I use Remflex Gaskets and they have been great. You only torque them to 20 lbs. You also have to be careful handling them as they can break. I have had them on my 66 GTO 389 for six years no problems. Just google Remflex Header Gaskets.


----------

